# Hidden River!!!



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

*Hidden River!!! VIDEO!! ADDED*

tank specs:

hardware:
2213 eheim
Fishneedit MH
Atomizer
Ada 60p
ADA look a like stand
ADA Sand
Home made light stand
Bonsai stone
Lili Pipes
Matheson 3810 2 stage/w built in cv

Plant

LuDwiga Brevipes
Hydrocothyle Tripartita
Blyxa Japonica
Rotala Colarata

Fish.

Dont know yet!!

here we go


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

securing the soil









laying down the look a like ada stone


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

here comes the root


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

fill up and empty! just to clear up all the loose dirt/ 5 min after










after 5 mins.










sand is placed


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

need to find some river pebbles


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

this is it for now!!! thanks for looking


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Makes me want to setup a planted system. It looks like lots of fun !


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, looking great! Keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

very nice looking scape!


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Love the hardscape. Looking forward to seeing this planted. I can tell this isn't your first rodeo


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

where did u buy the rocks? looking goood


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Great job! Really nice scape! +1 on the question where you bought the rocks from 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

thanks for all the kind words..
I bought the rock from a Bonsai Place here in Vancouver. I'm sure you guys have something like that in Toronto. I got it for $15 a piece for a large size and just broke it off with the hammer. You can see that the biggest piece has a cracked in the middle, I changed my mind in the end and have to use the whole length.


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

continuation


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

this one was taken after a couple of weeks 



























here is a video after 4 weeks it was set up.and as of now
thanks for looking!!!
CLICK TO VIEW!!


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

cool tank! is almost impossible to get good rocks here


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

very nice scape! I see you found some tripartita . very versatile and awesome plant!


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks, yes very beautiful plant. I got it from one of the store here in vancouver who carry tropica plant.



iBetta said:


> very nice scape! I see you found some tripartita . very versatile and awesome plant!


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*!!!*

You create some phenomenal works! And I say this even before the plants have been added to the setup! lol

Where do you get such nice pieces of drift wood!


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

thank you for the very nice comment. I get them from a lfs here in Vancouver.



John_C said:


> You create some phenomenal works! And I say this even before the plants have been added to the setup! lol
> 
> Where do you get such nice pieces of drift wood!


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Figures....*

FIgures it's in Vancouver.. lol. how are the Aquatic shops here? Slowly but surely the planted tank genre is growing here, with a couple really great shops pushing the trend.


----------

